# filling large hole in my yard



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I signed up at the county shed for free dirt. they overloaded me with 6 truckloads, so this being more than my 56 cub could handle I had to rent a Kubota B21. Here's a link to a few of the pics.

http://www2.whidbey.net/freebird/freedirt/


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

freebird,

Are you expanding your yard? How bout some more pics... Looks like good soil. Camano Island is a nice place. Any pics for "My Home"?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg, the hole is at the edge of my property line and has always been an eyesore. Before I could not drive my JD LT133 around that corner of the deck to get to the front yard. I have more dirt coming to fill the bottom portion to finish it off


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a dip at the front of my yard also, that I REALY need filled one of these days. My problem is finding the 5-6 loads of fill it would take. Only thing I have been able to find around my aera is top soil, and thats WAY to costly to use as fill.

Its tough, becouse it is to deep to mow, so it just grows huge weeds.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _ Only thing I have been able to find around my aera is top soil, and thats WAY to costly to use as fill.
> 
> [/B]_


_ 
It's not when you get 6 free truck loads like I did last summer ._


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> * My problem is finding the 5-6 loads of fill it would take.
> *


**************

TRY THESE SOURCES FOR FREE FILL DIRT

1* Swimming pool companies
2* cemeteries
3* Landscapers
4* Lawn Care companies
5* Home builders and excavators digging out basements and the like.
6* State County and City road and street departments cleaning out road ditches.
7* Construction sites: Or anywhere you see grading or digging going on.

~~~~~~~~~~~~
4* this is where I got the free top soil


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *
> http://www2.whidbey.net/freebird/freedirt/ *


Could not get the link to work


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

How do you get free dirt from the county?
Where do they get it?
Tell Me More.

I need about 20 or 25 truck loads.





> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *I signed up at the county shed for free dirt.
> QUOTE]*


----------

